# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2020)

*What are some things that have ZERO reason for being in your shop?* 









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
This is the way....I have spoken.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2020)

My woodshop is just for wood working. I have managed to purge anything that is not wood working related and clean out the shop. I'm fortunate that I have a dedicated space for my shop and that I dont have to share it with garage space or something else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 8, 2020)

My shop is my garage so i'd have to say some of the things i have hanging on the walls,a shark head(bruce from finding nemo) the tail panel from a pontiac grand am,the hood from a chevy monza spyder and a few other things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2020)

There are a few things out there that I wish I could get out of there: plumbing tools, water heater, etc. but that's how it goes. I told my wife the day we bought this house that no car would ever be inside of the garage and have been able to keep it that way for 28 years.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Nov 8, 2020)

Bigger shop, but.....
More than a few things— ya just have to who I’m married to. That and some antiques stuff — earlier biz adventure, plus I’d originally started to refurb antiques or build new furniture. Seem whenever I get rid of something.... invariably I’ll get asked asked about it 
Oh! And for now my new to me John Deere 41 hp
Gets to stay inside until I get a better cover outside. (i have a great wife)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2020)

Sawdust

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cats, coons, possums, log chains, garden tools, fence posts, hay rack, etc. When your shop is a corner of a machine shed, you get what you get.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2020)

Dad was a Ham radio operator. K7ZJT funny how that has stuck in brain for 55 years. I got a mechanical high "tech" world clock returned to me that was his. it is about 24"x16" with world map. little windows with a tape that turned telling time in main world cities. Never worked worth a damn. but there it sits in shop-waiting to be hung up.... for 3 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 8, 2020)

Stuff, motorcycle, jeep, fertilizers, junk, more stuff,........
wood shop shares the 3rd bay our garage. Someday, as many of you, it will be in a dedicated shop. For now, my shop is mechanical out back. Future home will combine the spaces but the wood shop will be sealed off from the mechanics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2020)

Typical stuff you would find in a garage shop, relating to autos, household items, etc. There's just nowhere else to put it! I yearn for a dedicated shop some day. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 8, 2020)

Mostly hunting related stuff. Tree stands, waders, turkey chairs and plenty of duck decoys. Obviously, hunting is one of my passions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

